# Can I give smoked salmon?



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I would think twice about this, so to speek.
It isn't recomended that dogs eat people food.
Why not freeze it?


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

The only thing I'd be concerned about is the salt content. Just be sure you are only giving her a small amount, and be sure she has plenty of access to water if it makes her thirsty but other than that, I'm sure she will LOVE you for it!! 

I give my dogs scraps of meat while I am cooking almost every day. But then, my dogs are also raw fed, so maybe I'm just more comfortable with that than others who don't give their dogs meat on a daily basis.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Don't be surprised if begging becomes common in your home.


----------



## julliams (Oct 27, 2010)

So far we haven't done this so that's why I thought I'd consult here first. I would have put it in her dish with her dry food so she didn't think it was being given as a treat.

I guess I'll hold off. It's just that there are loads of dog foods that say they are made with smoked salmon. Of course what I have here is probably all there is in the whole bag of dry food - lol.

I guess I'll just throw it out then.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

julliams said:


> I guess I'll just throw it out then.



Don't throw it out!! Seriously, if its a small amount, just give it to her. Put it in her bowl, don't feed it to her from the counter or the table, and she will not associate it with begging at the table.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Well shoot, at least give her a small taste? I'd be concerned about the salt too but I don't think there's going to be enough to harm her. Now if she got into a whole ham, then you could be concerned.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I think the "48 hours after opening" is a bit short. I wouldn't keep smoked salmon in the fridge a week after opening, but would probably feel fine with eating the last slice myself for breakfast on a bagel with some cream cheese, or with cream cheese and onion, or I also like a little sour cream and some capers....


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Begging is common in my home :curtain:


----------



## julliams (Oct 27, 2010)

lgnutah said:


> I think the "48 hours after opening" is a bit short. I wouldn't keep smoked salmon in the fridge a week after opening, but would probably feel fine with eating the last slice myself for breakfast on a bagel with some cream cheese, or with cream cheese and onion, or I also like a little sour cream and some capers....


It's just what it says on the pack and not being a big salmon eater, I thought I would just follow that. I'm a bit of a worry wart so I don't keep things for very long. Most people would keep things way longer than I do. It's just one of my "things". I'm not a bit fish eater period so it's not something I crave. I'm just doing a little eating plan that called for it so I thought I'd try it out. So throwing it out for me is not an issue.

I might give Zali a little through her food at dinner tonight and let her enjoy the taste.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Why not freeze and use as a high value treat when you're training


----------



## julliams (Oct 27, 2010)

I ended up feeding it to her with her kibble and a little rice. She LOVED it. Hopefully no poop problems tomorrow but I'm home all day so I can keep an eye on her. Thanks to everyone for your help and suggestions.


----------

